# Is my cat ready to give birth?



## Shadowbear (Sep 1, 2015)

I took in a pregnant cat for someone who could no longer take care of her, and I think she is ready to give birth. I don't know how far along she is yet, but I am pretty sure within the next week or so she will have her kittens. I have her in a separate room away from all my other cats, and I have a box with towels set up for her. 

For the past few days she has been very restless, especially tonight. Tonight there was also a clear discharge coming from her. Every so often she makes little soft meowing/moaning sounds. Her kittens are also very active and you can even see them moving around. They were active before, but now they are really moving around. I don't have a thermometer to check her temp.

She has been like this the past few days. Every time I think she is about to have her kittens, it doesn't happen so I'm just curious how long? I feel like she might have them today for sure, but like I said I've thought that for the past two days now and nothing has happened.

Thanks!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Tonight: be prepared. That's the Boy Scout motto! (does Scouts' honor 3 finger sign)

Seriously, There's no way to say exactly when it will happen, but it will happen, and it's safe to say it will happen soon. 

Do you have someone to watch Mom when you're at work?

Don't forget to have the vet's number handy...


----------



## Shadowbear (Sep 1, 2015)

You were right. She is having them tonight. I have the vet's number ready, just in case.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Keep us posted!

Suspense...


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Keep us posted!

Suspense...


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

How are mama and babies?


----------



## Shadowbear (Sep 1, 2015)

They are doing very good.  She ended up having four of them and they are very cute. She had a hard time giving birth to the first kitten, but after that one was born the rest came out easily. One is dark brown, one is gray, one is brown and white, and the last one is calico like she is.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They sound adorable! Can't wait for pictures. Glad everyone is doing okay. It is a lot of fun to watch the babies grow up.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm glad everything went good!
I'm glad everything went good!

I didn't mean to repeat the last post, it somehow got sent twice!

They really do sound like beautiful babies. Are their eyes still closed?


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Glad everything went ok. Can't wait to see pictures of them


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I just luv oodles of kitt-les!


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

Wonderful news,congratulations!I can not wait to see pics. Hope mama and kitties are doing well. Enjoy them.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Have you thought of names?


----------



## Shadowbear (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello everyone. The kittens are doing great! They are so big already. I don't know what I'm going to name them yet, but there are two girls and two boys.


----------

